# Meet my pets.



## DragonFire43 (Oct 20, 2012)

My rat terrier Ginger







My husky/lab Buster







My fish. The little one is mine. His name is marbles. We have 15 fish total though. 







My hermit crab. Took him a few minutes to wake up. His name is Lafawnduh 







And I'm planning to get rats soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

They are all so cute! I have 6 Harlequin Rasboras in my 55 gallon tank, they like to be in schools, I also have some Zebra Danios, a goldfish ( hes my snail control) some pictus catfish, a pleco, 2 gouramis and a fiddler crab. My daughter has 2 Mollies in a seperate 29 gallon, I love fish! Your doggies are adorable, 2 breeds I really like too. Hermit crabs are awsome, I had a few growing up, I once had one that was very curious and never pinched, he was awsome! 

How many rats are you planning on getting?


----------



## DragonFire43 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm hoping to get two. I share a room with my twin and we are in the process of getting our own rooms so I have to wait until then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Good luck ^_^


----------



## DragonFire43 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw. Love your hermit crab. My dad ones to get some for some reason, and build them "shells/homes" out of Legos. have you ever tried that?


----------



## Rattii (Dec 8, 2012)

Very cute!
Recently I've quite wanted a Hermit Crab. I'm used to getting cute and cuddly animals, so it would be a nice for a change if I got one quite different.
I hope that the rats you get will be healthy cuties (if you get some, of course.)


----------

